# H&R 633 revolver question



## kavants (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello all. New to the forum with a question. 
I inherited an old H&R model 633 .32 revolver. It needs new grips. I've been told that the H&R 732/733 models can use the same Hogue grips as a S&W L frame. Is the 633 the same as the 732? If not, does anyone know if any other Hogue or Pachmayr grips fit?

Thanks


----------

